# When did Skunk become a flavor of cigarette



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

One of my neighbors smokes the most wretched smelling cigarettes/little cigars I've ever smelled in my life. They smell like a dead skunk that just got hit by a car :S mixed with burning rubber. Last night I put a window fan in the bedroom window after the rain to cool the room off and didn't realize he went out to smoke and our bedroom wreaked. My wife opened the bedroom door and she took off to the bathroom to puke, I'm not kidding those things smell that nasty. One of our other neighbors won't even open his windows anymore because of the smell of those cancer sticks, his electric bill has shot up since he uses his A/C all the time now  .


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ehhh that doesn't sound like a traditional cigarette...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Sounds more like wacky tobaccy if you ask me!! lol

It could also be Cloves. I think those things smell absolutely horrible, and I'm a Marlboro smoker. But there aren't any hints of skunk in those though.

And although I don't partake, I think wacky tobaccy smells great! lol, so I don't know what it could be.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds more like "the stank", "icky", "herb", weed, ect. After your wife puked did either of you find the situation uncharacteristically funny, get really hungry, or feel the need to start deep conversation?

Seriously though, thatsa bad situation. To solve your issue put a lawn sprinkler in the area on a timer. Set it to go off for an hour around the time he normally goes out there.

Mr. A


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

If it's 'weed' it must be a new version, this smell doesn't make you high or everything funny, it makes you sick. I don't know how the heck he's able to smoke it although he hacks & coughs all the time while smoking those things. The couple across the way from us smoke weed during the summer so we know what that smells like.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Smells like a skunk, looks like a lil cigar, and the guy coughs while smoking it. Sounds like weed to me.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yep left handed ciggs


----------



## adamreportingin (May 31, 2013)

I'm curious to know what it could possibly be emitting such a stench?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Sounds like a blunt, a cigar leaf rolled with weed. You'll see the different flavor leaf packages on the counter at the gas station they come in a million different flavors. His flavor must smell awful.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i havent endulged in years, but i remember the green (pre smoked) smelling like skunk, not the smoke itself. but like i said, its been a lot of years. pieroies smell and taste like crap too


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

koonzie99 said:


> Smells like a skunk, looks like a lil cigar, and the guy coughs while smoking it. Sounds like weed to me.


Most of the stoners I know are pretty paranoid about it. I'd bet if you said something to them about smelling it, and just curious what it is, if it is weed, they probably aren't gonna tell you, but, it might fix your problem.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I Fish said:


> Most of the stoners I know are pretty paranoid about it. I'd bet if you said something to them about smelling it, and just curious what it is, if it is weed, they probably aren't gonna tell you, but, it might fix your problem.


 Yep, been there myself probably 40 years ago before I grew up, this would put a stop to it, me bet also.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ya sounds like you have more than 1 stoner in your neighborhood 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

this is the most comical thread ive seen yet!!! thats definitely not a cigarette!! ask 'em if they have any good brownie recipes!!


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

What this apartment complex is turning into I doubt me telling them I smell it will do anything. They harassed this other couple because they asked them not to park in their parking spot. It's unfortunate for the homeowners nearby as their home values will plummet once word gets out this complex is turning into low rent section 8 housing. We're just waiting for our lease to run out then we're out of here. 

Park I wouldn't want any brownie recipes from them if they like smoking crap that smells that bad lol  .


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr. A said:


> Sounds more like "the stank", "icky", "herb", weed, ect. After your wife puked did either of you find the situation uncharacteristically funny, get really hungry, or feel the need to start deep conversation?
> 
> Seriously though, thatsa bad situation. To solve your issue put a lawn sprinkler in the area on a timer. Set it to go off for an hour around the time he normally goes out there.
> 
> Mr. A


Brilliant idea

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

that cant be a cigarette. i know someone who smokes the green. it smells like complete skunk. it's HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Haha this thread is awesome! Some strains of weed are named "skunk" for that reason. It sounds like weed, but to cause your wife to throw up from the smell seems odd. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Back in my smoking days I'd sometimes get clove cigarettes, the only Class B cigs I've ever seen. It was an odd taste, and it put a sweet flavor in my mouth.

We called them Funny Cigarettes, but for the full joke you need the "we don't need no badges" accent - Fonny ceegarettes? There ees nothing fonny about ceegarettes! They will KEEL you!

Those flavored blunt skins ... well, some people don't grow up.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Best post ever! Your neighbor has a better "dude" then the lady across the way would be my guess.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Ask him to bum one cause you just ran out.. Take home, inspect, post results!!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Try grillin some beaver fat out there!Wow!!that's worse than Skunk-Skunk Weed or any thing else that I know of Tried cooking Beaver and soon found if you don't trim All of the fat off, Man your house will stink forever Ughh! Wife wasn't too happy when She got home from work!!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Can`t say "what' without having it tested, but as far as truly HORRIBLE smelling tobacco, was in the USN in the 1980`s and visited Istanbul Turkey. Was bar hooping and ran out of Marborlo Reds and bought a pack of "Wolf`s Head" cigarettes. The logo on the pack looked EXACTLY the same as the "Wolf`s Head" logo on the motor oil cans. Tasted like absolute CRAP, was SO harsh I hacked, coughed and gagged. Couldn`t finish the 2cnd 1. Heard from a USAF member we met that to save money on ammo at public executions, the Turks would offer the condemned a last cigarette and kill them with that instead. There MUST be a connection between the 2 products...


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

OGF is a great learning tool for people who lived a sheltered life. If your friend or neighbor is smoking a cigarette that smells like skunk and they caugh and hack while smoking might be pot.Your neighbor might also have blood shot eyes,heavy eye lids and be looking for a snack lol.This is common knowledge for most high school kids. Lol great post.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> and visited Istanbul Turkey


Oh man I still love a Turkish tobacco, you must have gotten cheap stuff. 

I smoked a pack a day back in the 70s, mostly Camel filterless ("Gimme a pack o' humps and no cotton") and the distinctive flavor was Turkish. Compare against Chesterfields (when fresh) with their mellow Virginian.

I quit buying manufactured smokes and rolled my own from different flavorful kinds of tobacco, you can get them at a tobacco shop. WAY cheaper, and your choice of type. However, you have to learn to roll them, and those hand-rolled smokes looked exactly like joints.

Those were different times, especially as far as tax goes. I could get a pack of smokes from a vending machine (that used to be legal) for 50¢. Last time I talked to a clerk, a can of Bugler carries a tax of $26.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Angler ss said:


> OGF is a great learning tool for people who lived a sheltered life. If your friend or neighbor is smoking a cigarette that smells like skunk and they caugh and hack while smoking might be pot.Your neighbor might also have blood shot eyes,heavy eye lids and be looking for a snack lol.This is common knowledge for most high school kids. Lol great post.


Hahaha, spot on! Great thread indeed, lol.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ezbite said:


> i havent endulged in years, but i remember the green (pre smoked) smelling like skunk, not the smoke itself. but like i said, its been a lot of years. pieroies smell and taste like crap too


Dude! What you were smelling is what we, like, used to call, you know, DIRT WEED! Never had any, you know, decent reefer, smell like a skunk! Heh, heh, heh, heh, heh, heh, heh. Good reefer smells like, you know, like, you know, kinda spicy and stuff. Kinda neat smelling like, you know, kinda like sweet basil and stuff.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

James F said:


> Tried cooking Beaver and soon found if you don't trim All of the fat off, Man your house will stink forever Ughh! Wife wasn't too happy when She got home from work!!


***Insert joke here***


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

koonzie99 said:


> Smells like a skunk, looks like a lil cigar, and the guy coughs while smoking it. Sounds like weed to me.


Exactly what I was thinking lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I Fish said:


> Most of the stoners I know are pretty paranoid about it. I'd bet if you said something to them about smelling it, and just curious what it is, if it is weed, they probably aren't gonna tell you, but, it might fix your problem.


I was thinking the same thing. If he's a friendly guy he'd probably like to know that he's stinking up the place and to smoke with the windows in his house up. If he's a 15 barking dogs in his yard type then the law should catch up to the obnoxious. If you don't know him that well and he seems alright do what my dad did about a guy who doesn't mow his lawn, leave anonymous letter to smoke with his windows up.


----------

